# BT Scam email



## Pollydoodle (Aug 18, 2005)

Just had this email, havent been a BT customer for several years, so be warned

Dear BT member,

There has been a technical issue with our payment system recently which has been resolved, You must update your billing information immediately in order to avoid any interruption to your services.
Sorry for the inconvinience.

Click below into your account and resolve the problem.

https://home.bt.com/login/login_verify2


Note that failure to update your details after reading this message would affect your next payment due date.

Director of BT Technical Team.

Thank you for your co-operation.

BT Account Support

Warning Code :ID67565434


----------



## Landyman (Apr 3, 2010)

I've had loads of similar phishing emails.
The clue is in the first few words:- Dear BT member,

Genuine emails would use your name and/or account number.
Report the email to http://www.actionfraud.police.uk so that they can trace it and perhaps do something to stop other people getting caught out.

Richard.


----------



## Devonboy (Nov 19, 2009)

It is not a BT address. If you hover over the link it should reveal what the real address is, it actually starts with http://godeals.org

Norton blocks this page & returns this message:















Suspicious Web Page Blocked

You attempted to access: 
http://godeals.org/home.bt/dee0b5d3...28e8230b5dc9704a67028c56f4b4e0e828e8230b5dc97

For your protection, this web page has been blocked and submitted for review. Visit *Symantec*  to learn more about phishing and internet security.

 It is recommended that you do NOT visit this page, however if you know that this web page is safe, you may choose to visit this web page anyway.

Exit this site


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

I have been getting that same email about every three days for months, now goes directly to trash.

As has been said almost every single GENUINE company you deal with always refer to you BY NAME rather than Dear Customer etc. if I ever get a "Dear Customer" email it gets deleted every single time.

If you have ANY doubt about an emails authenticity you should delete it without opening it. 

Andy


----------

